# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Ноутбуки Lenovo для продвинутого поколения работников

## Labs

*Минск, 15 ноября 2019 г.* – Компания Lenovo представляет на белорусском рынке масштабное обновление легендарного бренда для бизнеса ThinkPad. Новые ноутбуки ThinkPad T490, T490s, T590 продолжают традиции бренда, протестированы на соответствие 20 процедурам и 12 тестам Министерства обороны США MIL-STD 810g и прошли более 200 проверок качества Lenovo. Устройства для малого и среднего бизнеса повышают стандарты надежности в отрасли и среди них можно выбрать модель для любых рабочих задач. 
Модель ThinkPad T490s – элегантный ноутбук, который предоставляет пользователям баланс производительности и компактности. Он оснащен оперативной памятью объемом до 32 ГБ и встроенным накопителем SSD PCIe – до 1 ТБ в зависимости от конфигурации. Рамки экрана и толщина уменьшились на 11% и 13% соответственно, по сравнению с предыдущей моделью (T480s). В максимальной конфигурации разрешение дисплея составляет WQHD (2560х1440 пикселей), яркость – 500 нит, экран поддерживает технологию Dolby Vision. Главное преимущество ThinkPad T490s – прекрасная мобильность. Толщина модели – от 16,1 мм, а вес – от 1,27 кг. Автономность ThinkPad T490s составляет более 20 часов* с энергоэффективной матрицей Low Power.
Ноутбук ThinkPad T490 – надежный рабочий инструмент на каждый день, сохранивший преимущества прошлого поколения, став еще тоньше (17,9 мм) и легче (1,46 кг). Рамки 14-дюймового экрана стали на 22% тоньше по сравнению с предыдущей моделью (Т480). Модель оснащена накопителем SSD PCIe объемом до 1 ТБ в зависимости от конфигурации. Для профессиональной деятельности и задач не хватает 32 ГБ оперативной памяти? В модели ThinkPad T490 есть возможность расширения оперативной памяти до 48 ГБ. Ноутбук поставляется с интегрированной видеокартой Intel UHD Graphics 620, но также доступны конфигурации с NVIDIA GeForce MX250. В максимальной комплектации ThinkPad T490 доступен дисплей с яркостью 500 нит и разрешением WQHD с IPS-матрицей и поддержкой технологии HDR и Dolby Vision. Ноутбук способен работать до 16 часов* в автономном режиме.
Ноутбук ThinkPad T590 – «рабочая лошадка», которая сочетает мощность и компактность. Модель доступна с накопителем SSD PCIe вместимостью до 1 ТБ, а объем оперативной памяти составляет до 48 ГБ. Ноутбук поставляется с интегрированной видеокартой Intel UHD Graphics 620, но также доступны комплектации с NVIDIA® GeForce® MX250. Ключевая особенность модели ThinkPad T590 – ультрачеткий 15-дюймовый дисплей с разрешением 4К, IPS-матрицей, яркостью 500 нит и поддержкой технологии Dolby Vision. Ноутбук получил двойной направленный микрофон с шумоподавлением. От полного заряда батареи ноутбук может работать до 15 часов*.
Ноутбуки ThinkPad традиционно обладают широким набором портов для подключения периферийных устройств и совместимы с док-станциями, что делает работу еще более комфортной. ThinkPad поддерживают работу с LTE-сетями, чтобы в любом месте и в любое время бизнес мог оставаться на связи (опционально). Благодаря программному обеспечению Lenovo Vantage можно персонализировать настройки ПК, автоматически обновлять драйвера, проводить самостоятельно диагностику устройства и запрашивать удаленную техническую поддержку. На все модели предоставляется глобальная гарантия, которая распространяется на 160 стран мира. Повысить уровень комфорта в работе – миссия фирменных аксессуаров экосистемы Think от Lenovo. Мониторы с диагональю до 27 дюймов, док-станции, мышки, жесткие диски со встроенной системой кодирования и т.д. – среди решений Lenovo можно выбрать дополнительные устройства, которые расширят возможности ноутбука. Благодаря глобальному сервису и решениям, которые предлагает инновационный лидер Lenovo, владельцы предприятий малого и среднего бизнеса могут оптимизировать рабочие процессы и сократить время простоя в работе.
Ноутбуки Lenovo ThinkPad T490, ThinkPad T590 и ThinkPad T490s доступны на белорусском рынке по цене от 2 199 BYN, от 2 399 BYN и от 2 499 BYN соответственно.

----------

